# 1953 Belgium Browning 12GA



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

My Papa just gave me a 1953 Belgium Browning that he got whenever he was stationed in Germany. My Nana ordered directly from Belgium for his birthday that year. It is a beautiful gun and thought that I would share.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't mind the hound...


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice gun man, War Eagle!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice gun! My great grandmother gave me her sweet 16 for my graduation present. It's a beautiful gun and looked real nice beside my other brownings!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very very nice......hand me downs (especially of this quality) are fine and you'll enjoy handing it down to your youngin later down the road!


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

I have my grand fathers A-5, he hunted with it for years so it shows wear on the blue and nicks it the stock. Shoots good as ever and I'll never change a thing about it.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah man, I can't wait to shoot some doves/ducks with it.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice! Used to shoot one years ago. Wreck a duck's day, it would.


BT


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Nice gun and WDE. But don't drop that one in the drink when shooting ducks.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

you do realize that gun may be pre sn and leagealty of owning is in a very gray area . also being 60 years it may not be safe to shoot with modern ammo .i can solve all that just sell it to me for 200$


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

After i got it i thought i cleaned it pretty good, but it jammed on the first shot. Then i completely took it apart and cleaned it up real nice and it's as smooth as the day she bought it.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

tonyd said:


> you do realize that gun may be pre sn and leagealty of owning is in a very gray area . also being 60 years it may not be safe to shoot with modern ammo .i can solve all that just sell it to me for 200$


Your slam crazy.


----------

